# mit txt eine excel tabelle erstellen



## Peter1607 (13. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein Programm erstellen, welches Textdateien(txt) in einem Ordner durchsucht. Für jeden Tag gibt es eine Textdatei.
Ausschnitt einer Text Datei:

2006/02/15 09:56:41 146.254.233.147 edit Main.NewPages mrre
2006/02/15 09:56:42 146.254.233.147 browse Main.NewPages 
2006/02/15 09:57:09 146.254.233.147 edit Main.NewPages 
2006/02/15 09:58:03 146.254.233.147 edit Main.NewPages mrre
2006/02/15 09:58:04 144.145.168.208 browse Main.NewPages 
2006/02/15 09:58:12 146.254.233.147 edit Main.NewPages 
2006/02/15 09:58:19 146.254.233.147 edit Main.NewPages mrre
2006/02/15 09:58:20 141.73.39.55 browse Main.NewPages 

Ich würde gerne folgende Daten aus jeder Textdatei erhalten, Datum, Anzahl der verschiedenen IP`s , Anzahl der editierungen, Anzahl der verschiedenen Editoren.

Die Daten sollten am besten in eine Tabelle ausgegeben werden und sich aktualisieren lassen  

Datum: das auslesen des Datums ist kein problem.
Anzahl der verschiedenen IP`s: sind unterschiedlich lang und es sollen nur die Anzahl der verschiedenen IP`s gezählt werden, also müssen sie verglichen werden, nur wenn sie noch nicht vorgekommen sind, werden sie gezählt.
Anzahl der editierungen: Anzahl der 'edit' im Text, ist auch nicht so schwer.
Anzahl der verschiedenen Editoren: nur vorhanden wenn editiert wurde, könnte also parallel mit editierungen laufen, immer die vier letzten Zeichen in einer Zeile in der edit steht.

 So wer kann mir nun helfen, oder wer hat eine Idee wie ich das alles Lösen kann.
Bin über jeden Ratschlag dankbar...

Vielen Dank schon mal an ALLE

Gruss

Peter


----------



## Shakie (13. März 2006)

Wo *genau* liegt jetzt das Problem? Weißt du nicht wie man Textdateien ausliest? -->Forumssuche
Oder weißt du nicht, wie man bestimmte Teile aus einem Text herausfiltert? Für mich sieht das so aus, als wären alle wichtigen Informationen durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt. Verwende einfach die Split-Funktion und schwuppdiwupp, hast du alle Infos ausgelesen.


----------

